

Give advice to a Non Technical Founder - drwolfe

I want advice in choosing the technology I should use to build my web service.<p>My first service will involve customers ordering their food (via web desktop, mobile app or mobile web) from various restaurants via a web app with a listing of menu items from these restaurants. All restaurants will have a real time feed of all orders assigned to them so they will know what meal to prepare for their customers. The customer will be notified when their order is ready for pick up or delivery.<p>So far I my research has lead me to look at Play!, Django, Flask and Node.js with either MongoDB or Postgre as the database.<p>What would be most suitable for a non technical to develop a real-time application? What other technologies would you recommend?<p>Wolfe
======
forgingahead
Take it from someone who wasn't technical and became technical:

Do it manually by hand. Get an agreement with one company or group of people
to use your "online ordering service" everyday for a week, and then just build
a Weebly or Wordpress static site with menus from restaurants that uses a
Google Form to process the orders.

You then manually collect the orders and hand-deliver them to the restaurants.

Do this for 2 weeks, and see if demand keeps up, see if you can get 5 more
groups of people (companies or communities) to use this continuously.

Once you are dying from the deluge of orders, then you can build it, or hire
someone to build it.

Trust me, that is the easier way to do this.

------
dwynings
You might be interested in this screencast, which walks you through building a
similar app: <https://peepcode.com/products/full-stack-nodejs-i>

